# Another scope question,,,,,,,



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

When a scope is mounted on my AR it looks like the front sight is in the way. "But I don't see it" Does affect anything? Like throw it off or anything?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> When a scope is mounted on my AR it looks like the front sight is in the way. "But I don't see it" Does affect anything? Like throw it off or anything?


NO, Does nothing to hinder sighting, just not focused at that distance.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

You can look over the tube (scope) at close ranges and line it up with the FSB, to get an accurate hit


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> You can look over the tube (scope) at close ranges and line it up with the FSB, to get an accurate hit


sounds like you could mount sights on top of the scope.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mounting scopes on an AR. I think they have a college degree program on that one. If not interfering with filed of vision then you are good to go. Next co-witness or lower 1/3. It is fun.
If you want the very best scope for an AR it will cost you. A real ACOG. It is built for the AR it is amazing you can have one for around $1300.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Another reason to love a M14/M1A, keep the opens and use the scope


----------

